# Andrex Puppies



## Tewin Follow (Dec 12, 2010)

(This goes here, right?)

There's a new advert for Andrex toilet rolls featuring PUPPIES BEING PEOPLE (HOLYHELL)

[video=youtube;vsJ3RYFh_Ic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsJ3RYFh_Ic[/video]

I think it's pretty cute. Look how big the keys are on his laptop. x3
It's a bit weird because they don't look like they should be walking on two feet, though.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 12, 2010)

Probably belongs in Lynx Plox.

EDIT: ADORABLE, NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Mentova (Dec 12, 2010)

That would be a lot more adorable if it wasn't a toilet paper commercial.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 12, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Probably belongs in Lynx Plox.
> 
> EDIT: ADORABLE, NOM NOM NOM


 
Oh, thanks.
How do I moved thread?


----------



## Xenke (Dec 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Oh, thanks.
> How do I moved thread?


 
Only mods can. :/


----------



## Willow (Dec 12, 2010)

British Cotonelle, hmm. 

Those puppies are adorable though. 

And a mod will move this thread eventually, maybe.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 12, 2010)

Willow said:


> British *Cotonelle*, hmm.


 
What is this blasphemy. ANDREX.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 12, 2010)

Cute commercial.



Harebelle said:


> What is this blasphemy. ANDREX.



Take it up with Cottonelle.


----------



## NA3LKER (Dec 12, 2010)

nawww they are so cute!


----------



## Willow (Dec 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What is this blasphemy. ANDREX.


 Here it's Contonelle :>


----------



## Smelge (Dec 12, 2010)

This advert is shit. I liked the old ones with real puppies, not craply animated Nintendog shite.


----------



## Asswings (Dec 12, 2010)

Ahhhhh holy fucking shit.

That is some goddamn creepy uncanny valley animation going on there. DO NOT WANT.


----------



## postal-badger (Feb 12, 2012)

Here's my idea for an Andrex advert:

A girl is sitting on a toilet, when one of the Andrex puppies comes in. The girl pats the puppy on the head, and the puppy takes the toilet paper off the roll. The girl is shocked to see the empty toilet paper roll, and luckily grabs some toilet paper for herself. She then mutters, "Cheeky little schmuck."

What do you guys think?


----------



## Aidy (Feb 12, 2012)

please don't necro ;~;


----------



## postal-badger (Feb 12, 2012)

Why? Was it something I said?


----------



## Aidy (Feb 12, 2012)

Kinda, this is a 2 year old topic friend, bit of a huge bump you did :c


----------



## postal-badger (Feb 12, 2012)

I see. This was just my idea for a new Andrex advert.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 12, 2012)

necro


----------

